# Brazil



## Kleber (Jul 17, 2016)

Everyone from Brazil?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Luciano Rodrigues (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm from Brazil, Rio de Janeiro

Look at my site - http://www.oprumodehiram.com.br


----------



## Kleber (Jul 20, 2016)

Olá Luciano, tudo certo? Sou de São Paulo. TFA meu irmão


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bloke (Jul 20, 2016)

Kleber said:


> Olá Luciano, tudo certo? Sou de São Paulo. TFA meu irmão
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


I have no idea what "Sou de São Paulo." means - but we have a visiting Freemason here in Melbourne from the Grand Orient of Brazil - nice guy who loves a beer  I'm sure he was from San Paulo...


----------

